# How much do you spend on Virtual Servers?



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2014)

Have we done one of these? I don't think so. I used to have a spreadsheet for this, but I've gotten rid of and canceled some servers so the list isn't nearly as long as it once was. I just paid a yearly Ramnode invoice so it made want to check what all VPSes I have with who and what it's setting me back. Figured I would share what I have and see what everyone here has and what you're spending on VPSes.

*Monthly*


Ramnode - OpenVZ SSD VPS (SVZ v1) - Seattle - 512MB SVZ // $6.09 USD
BuyVM - Las Vegas - OpenVZ - LV BuyVM-256MB // $6.50 USD
BuyVM - Las Vegas - OpenVZ - LV BuyVM-512MB // $8.95 USD
BuyVM - New Jersey - KVM - NJ BuyVM-KVM-1024MB // $24.00 USD
SecureDragon OpenVZ - O128 // $2.49 USD
DigitalOcean - NYC1 - 512MB Droplet // $5.00 USD
DigitalOcean - NYC2 - 512MB Droplet // $5.00 USD
DigitalOcean - NYC1 - 10124 Droplet // $10.00 USD
FutureHosting - Michigan HDD: 20480 MB RAM: 1536 MB // $35.95 USD
$103.98/mo

*Quarterly*


Ramnode OpenVZ SSD VPS (SVZ v2) - Atlanta - 256MB SVZ // $7.65 USD
BuyVM Las Vegas - KVM - LV BuyVM-KVM-256MB // $24.00 USD
AnyNode - Custom KVM // $25.00 USD
$56.65/quarterly

*Yearly*


Ramnode OpenVZ SSD-Cached VPS (CVZ) - Seattle - 128MB CVZ // $24.00 USD
Hostigation OpenVZ VPS - LA - OVZ128 // $20.00 USD
AnyNode Detroit OpenVZ - DVZ-256 // $18.00
$62/yearly

All together, that's $1,536.36 yearly or the equivalent of $128/mo. Also doesn't include the $12.50/mo for the WHMCS license from Hostigation or any other misc costs that may not be shown in the "My Services" tab/page in client portals. As far as I know, this is all I have right now.

What about you? What are you spending on VPSes?

EDIT: €6.00/mo ($8/USD~) for Rage4 DNS hosting, but that's not counted above.


----------



## Nett (Jul 26, 2014)

Vultr: 4x 768MB VPS $20/month

Crissic: Yearly 256MB + Monthly 512MB ~$40/year

BuyVM: 3 Shared Hosting accounts $15/year (shared hosting)

BuyVM: 256MB $3.5/month

HostUS: 2x 6GB RAM VPS $36/qtr

INIZ: 128MB $7/yr

RIJX: 128MB $5/yr

Licenses: ~$50/month

Yearly: $1078


----------



## eva2000 (Jul 26, 2014)

Addictive ain't it ? 

rough calculations is for 20x VPS servers spanning 11x web hosts = ~US$320/month

excludes dedicated servers of course and DNSMadeEasy Biz plan 

RamNode, BuyVM, DigitalOcean, Vultr, SecureDragon, Binarylane.com.au, Wiredtree, Backupsy, IWStack, Wable and Linode


----------



## Kris (Jul 26, 2014)

All that I could think of when I saw this:

"We had two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high-powered blotter acid, a saltshaker half-full of cocaine, and a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers... Also, a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether, and two dozen amyls.* Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can.*"

I feel the same applies to virtual servers in terms of collecting. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2014)

Kris said:


> All that I could think of when I saw this:
> 
> "We had two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high-powered blotter acid, a saltshaker half-full of cocaine, and a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers... Also, a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether, and two dozen amyls.* Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can.*"
> 
> I feel the same applies to virtual servers in terms of collecting. Maybe it's just me.


Actually, all of these VPSes are used besides 1 which is already canceled, just at the end of it's cycle which is in September and another one is currently unused but on stand by.

vpsBoard uses most of them. Ad server, WHMCS server, image server, git server, mail server, analytic server, www/mysql server, observium monitoring server, backup server (x2), DailyServerDeals, and a semi-idle dev server. The FutureHosting server is a cPanel dev server, plus I like testing out non-lowend companies as well.

Now I want to watch or read Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas again


----------



## Kris (Jul 26, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Actually, all of these VPSes are used besides 1 which is already canceled, just at the end of it's cycle which is in September and another one is currently unused but on stand by.


I really meant myself.  ^_^

The company where I work does a lot of Anycast / BGP and optimization, the more machines I have as a looking glass the better to knock anomalies in the head w/ communities and prepending.


----------



## kcaj (Jul 26, 2014)

MannDude said:


> vpsBoard uses most of them. Ad server, WHMCS server, image server, git server, mail server, analytic server, www/mysql server, observium monitoring server, backup server (x2), DailyServerDeals, and a semi-idle dev server. The FutureHosting server is a cPanel dev server, plus I like testing out non-lowend companies as well.


What does VPSBoard use WHMCS for?

I currently have the following:

Linode - 1 CPU, 1GB RAM, 24GB SSD, 2TB transfer + 1 additional IPv4 - $11/m (London, UK)

BuyVM - 4 CPU, 1GB RAM, 100GB SSD, 3TB transfer + 15 additional IPv4 - $12.95/m (Las Vegas, USA)

LES - 1 CPU, 128MB RAM, 3GH HDD, 100GB tansfer - £2.37/y (Newcastle, UK)

123Systems - 2 CPU, 256MB RAM, 10GB HDD, 500GB  transfer - $7/y (Dallas, USA)

So that averages around $25 monthly. I also have credit with Vultr and DO, DO was a promotional credit that cost me nothing that I probably won't topup when gone. Vultr I do use occasionally when I need a Windows instance and do top that up when needed.


----------



## Nett (Jul 26, 2014)

1e10 said:


> What does VPSBoard use WHMCS for?


To sell the ads


----------



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2014)

1e10 said:


> What does VPSBoard use WHMCS for?


Billing platform for advertisers. I _was_ using BoxBilling before, though... and well, it was pretty bad. The $12.50/mo I spend on the WHMCS license is worth it for me to have a system that works.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 26, 2014)

*Vultr:* 35$

*DigitalOcean:* 35$

*SSD VPS:* 7$

*Dr.Server:* 15$

*BuyVM:* 12$ (+ 60$ quarterly)

*RamNode:* 4$

+ *cPanel* licenses, *CloudFlare, *and other providers I cannot even remember right now (more VPS providers). But that's the ones from the top of my head...all dedicated servers notwithstanding  :wub:

In the end, it all ends up to a big chunk of money _(at least for me)_. Yup, I'm dicted  

PS.

Today is the day I pay the bills, so this topic was a good reminder for me he he..


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jul 26, 2014)

Damn MannDude, you're rich, $100+ a month ._.

Anyway, here's mine:

BandwagonHost: Mini-128: $5.99/year

XVMLabs:1024 Plan + 4 IPv4 Addresses: $9.99/year

MiniVPS.us:256MB Ram plan: $5.99/year.

Total about $20/year.


----------



## splitice (Jul 26, 2014)

About $500 - 750/m mostly with DigitalOcean and Ramnode.

$250/m Monitoring budget

$250/m Logging cluster budget

$250/m Misc / Operations / Web


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 26, 2014)

> How much do you spend on Virtual Servers?


That's classified! My demigod advisors will not let me disclose that information.

I'll just give the smallest and largest expenditures.

VPS -business

smallest monthly outlay: BandwagonHost $2.42 total (3 VPS's, all annual plans: 512MB, 256MB, 128MB)

largest monthly outlay: CloudVPS €500+ (cluster...)

Dedicated -business

smallest monthly outlay: Kimsufi €50 total (i5-2300, i3-2130, 2 x N2800, 1 x D425)

largest monthly outlay: OVH €1000+ (2 x E3, 4 x E5, plus addons, etc)

VPS -personal

about $1.50 monthly (annual plan) for a 256MB VPS w/Host1Plus in Sao Paulo <--one of the few remaining gopher servers


----------



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> Damn MannDude, you're rich, $100+ a month ._.


Ha, I wish! I still make significantly less than the average person here. Most of those servers are for vpsBoard and paid for by the ads, not my own personal servers.


----------



## fm7 (Jul 26, 2014)

Monthly
=======

KVM Debian
- BinaryLane: $5
- Vultr: $10
- Digital Ocean: $10
- RansomIT: $5
- ProviderService: 1,6€

KVM Windows 2012
- KarasHost: $10

Hyper-V Windows 2012 R2
- Winity: $7

VMware Windows 2012
- Corgitech: $10

XEN Debian
- AWS: $30
===================
Total VPS $90 (+ $130 dedicated servers + 10€ CDN)




Yearly
======

KVM Debian
- Hostigation: $16
 
OpenVZ Debian
- RIJX: $10
- PeakServers: $24
- Host1Plus: $60
- CatalystHost: $25
- EthernetServers: $40
======================
Total VPS $175 (+ $1,000 domains + $60 DME)

Grand Total ~$4,000/year


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jul 26, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Ha, I wish! I still make significantly less than the average person here. Most of those servers are for vpsBoard and paid for by the ads, not my own personal servers.


Ahhh I see, but isn't the ad revenue counted as your income as well?


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 27, 2014)

Personally, I'm down to 2 VPSs:

1x BuyVM

1x QuadraNet InfraCloud instance

I spend $8.64 a month on VPSs.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 27, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> Ahhh I see, but isn't the ad revenue counted as your income as well?


Whats left over after expenses, yes. Expenses are more than just servers though.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jul 27, 2014)

I've unfortunately collected more dedicated servers than vps but my count in terms of vps is as follows:

1 x Vultr

Grand Total = $5/month.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 27, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Personally, I'm down to 2 VPSs:
> 
> 1x BuyVM
> 
> ...


How may SecureDragon VPSes do you think you use?


----------



## drmike (Jul 27, 2014)

Happy to say I spend far less than at any other time since I started buying VPSs.

I have an annual @ $15~

I have a monthly @ $7~ (going away soon)

I have a couple small instances on the developer provider BS @ $10 (going away soon)

= $219 a year.

I fully intend to reduce that to three annuals with reputable providers. Goals is to spend $100 a year or less.

But, these days I spend on other services that aren't VPS.  Similarly they are getting trimmed too as I haven't play time and don't anticipate that I will have such.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 27, 2014)

MannDude said:


> How may SecureDragon VPSes do you think you use?


I have a 32MB one for my ZNC and a 500GB Backup VPS. I also use 2 KVM VPSs for VPNs, but those are shared by other people also.


----------



## datarealm (Jul 28, 2014)

MannDude said:


> What about you? What are you spending on VPSes?


Don't have any outside our network.

So the way I take that is what we've spent building out our infrastructure, servers, etc.  And the answer makes me cry a little.... ;-)


----------

